

"My TiVo thinks I'm gay" - the perils of over-eager personalization - camtarn
http://www.planetdan.net/blog/tivo.html

======
rachelbythebay
Saw this post on "new", thought "welcome to 10 years ago".

Loaded the page. Article date: November 26, 2002. Close!

~~~
camtarn
Yup, it actually predates YCombinator :) Found it via a mention in a more
recent post discussing mobile personalization and found it fairly interesting.
These problems are definitely still around, and sometimes peoples' perception
of what personalization knows and is doing is more interesting than the actual
personalization algorithms themselves!

